
Japanese 'rent men' who are paid just to listen - greenyoda
https://www.yahoo.com/news/japanese-rent-men-paid-just-listen-045544065.html
======
bifrost
This seems like something people in the US could use as well. People who
wouldn't dream of seeing a therapist but don't want to burden their close
friends with their problems. Seems like it could be beneficial.

~~~
mc32
I thought colloquially that's half of a bartender's job -serve drinks and
pretend to listen to his punters' troubles.

------
bllguo
Very interesting. I wonder how much of the viability of the idea is due to
Japanese culture, or whether others could also benefit from such a concept.

